# Software-Tip: dvbcut

## WiredEd

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle mal ein kleines nettes Programm, das ich seit einigen Wochen regelmässig einsetze, vorstellen:

In der Vergangenheit sind immer wieder Fragen im Forum aufgetaucht, wie man seine DVB-Aufnahmen am besten schneiden kann. Nachdem ich selber einige Zeit lang mit Programmen wie z.B. media-video/mpgtx auf der Kommandozeile (sehr mühsam) oder media-video/gopchop mit grafischer Oberfläche (ziemlich häufig Programmabstürze, wenn das DVB-File nicht ganz makellos war) aus dem Portage experimentiert habe habe ich mich mal in den unendlichen Weiten des Internet auf die Suche begeben. 

Gefunden habe ich dabei das Programm dvbcut, zu finden unter http://dvbcut.sf.net.

Das Qt-Programm ermöglicht framegenaues Schneiden von mpeg-ts Files mit einer simplen grafischen Oberfläche und einer (wie ich finde) sehr innovativen und intuitiv bedienbaren Navigationsmethode, mit der man blitzschnell durch das komplette File "scrollen" kann und dabei aber dennoch aufs Frame genau schnell jede Stelle im Film auffinden kann.

Bei all dem Lobgesang sollen aber ein paar Kleinigkeiten nicht unerwähnt bleiben: 

- Es existiert leider kein ebuild zu diesem Programm, aber die manuelle Installation geht leicht von der Hand.

- Auch zu erwähnen ist, dass bei mir bei sehr langen DVB-Files (>2.5h) das Programm schon mal fehlerhaft arbeitet (es lassen sich keine Bereiche des Films schneiden die jenseits dieser Grenze liegen).

- Das Programm benutzt die ffmpeg-Libraries, um die GOPs an den Schnittstellen neu zu Codieren. Mir war es bis jetzt nicht möglich, das bereits installierte ffmpeg-paket zu nutzen, aber dvbcut bringt einen eigenen "Paketauszug" der ffmpeg-Libraries mit, die dann mit einkompiliert werden.

Dennoch ist es ein Programm, das für DVB-Kartenbesitzer einen Blick wert sein sollte. Ich würde mich freuen Eure Meinungen zu dem Programm zu hören.

----------

## pman

Hallo,

gut dass es hier Entwicklungen gibt.

Ich nutze die cmd-Version von PVAStrumento www.offeryn.de.

Läuft glücklicherweise unter Wine.

Sie putzt(synchronisiert) mir den TS und schneidet anhand der von noad gesetzten

(kontrollierten) Schnittmarken. Ob Framegenau, kann ich nicht sagen.

Genügt aber.

requant -> mplex -> dvdauthor bereiten dann aus Audio- und Videofile eine DVD.

Ein Perlscript erledigt das für mich.

Ich werde mir das Prog anschaun, obwohl ich eigentlich keine GUI brauche.

Gruss

----------

## 21109

Hi,

wie das Programm ist weis ich noch nicht muß ich noch probieren.

Ich nutze momentan ProjectX zum schneiden und splitten meiner ts files.

Funzt einwandfrei. Wollte ich nur als Tip hierzu auch mal loswerden  :Wink: 

Ist auch als ebuild vorhanden, ist java basierend, also im notfall auch unter

Windows zu gebrauchen.

Alex

----------

## boospy

Das Projekt DVBcut scheint mittlerweile wohl zu stehen. Ich nutze hier auch ProjektX. 

lg

boospy

----------

